# Sheet music required



## wgillan (Jun 15, 2007)

Good afternoon all.

Does anyone have any idea where I can get the piano sheet music for Cavalleria Rusticana by Mascagni (Intermizzo). Searched everywhere but can only find an easy version and I am looking for a harder version 

Thanks


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi wgillan,

Did you try this source? http://www.sheetmusicplus.com/a/item.html?item=985031&id=50330

-or- another 'version' of it: http://www.sheetmusicplus.com/a/item.html?item=3492094&id=50330

Hope this helps ... good luck!!


----------



## tutto (Apr 11, 2007)

...find opera doing that work.go there, flirt with soprano, or tenor, spend the night, at 9am grab the piano extract....


----------



## wgillan (Jun 15, 2007)

Krummhorn

Thanks for your reply I did try sheetmusicplus but I think they only had the easy version. Have managed to find a copy though from a company called the "music vault" who deal in music that is no longer in print, hopefully it will be here tomorrow. Thanks for taking time to provide the links though much appreciated.

tutto

Thanks for your reply a bit to cryptic for me though. Sorry


----------



## tutto (Apr 11, 2007)

can´t you get a partitura and make your own piano version?


----------

